# Water softener H2O okay?



## JeepHound (Mar 14, 2012)

Just wondering if softened water is okay for dogs to drink?

Moved from CT to PA where it is required in our county to have a water softener system. Never had one before so I don't know about the health benefits, downsides in relation to health, etc

We had been using a water dispenser to give our dog fresh water daily, but the amount he was going through, along with our usage, we were burning through 5 gallons in half the time it took us when we were just using it.

So is it okay to give him the softened water?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Growing up we had a water softner, my parents still do. No issues giving the water to the dog. I drink it right out of the tap when I visit my parents


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I know that humans who are on a sodium-restricted diet are cautioned against softened water. I would be concerned about that.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Usually the tap on the cold kitchen faucet will not be hooked up to the softened water. The hot is though.
I wouldn't drink it and don't give it to my dogs cats or birds.


----------



## JeepHound (Mar 14, 2012)

mixed thoughts. :crazy: Everyone in our area drinks it. I've had the water from the tap on occasion. Weird taste, but thats because I'm from New England where we aren't required to have a softener system. I'm used to hardened water.

Will research some more. Thanks everyone for their thoughts.


----------



## Jambaa (Apr 3, 2010)

You can probably use the water from the garden spouts. Those usually are not softened because plants can't tolerate softened water.

You may also want to consider getting a reverse osmosis filter underneath the sink to provide drinking water. That will filter out just about everything.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I use a Brita filter for Tonys water but he drinks out of the toilet if the lid is left up. I am sure he likes how cold the water is in the toilet.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would not give the softened water because of the sodium content.


----------



## JeepHound (Mar 14, 2012)

Will go back to providing the water dispenser water for now. The garden spout is a good idea, except in winter when it gets shut off to prevent freezing.

I'll look into a reverse osmosis filter, though I think they are expensive



Jambaa said:


> You can probably use the water from the garden spouts. Those usually are not softened because plants can't tolerate softened water.
> 
> You may also want to consider getting a reverse osmosis filter underneath the sink to provide drinking water. That will filter out just about everything.


----------



## tubig (Apr 18, 2012)

The softened water isn't necessarily bad for your dog, it just has a high amount of sodium. One option is that you could have your water softener set up so that only your hot water goes through the softener and that the cold water is unsoftened. That way you can just give your dog the unsoftened cold tap water. And if you don't want to drink the hard water you can install a drinking water filter in the kitchen (they're little in size) so you have drinking water. I live in Utah and have a water filter and my drinking water is great.


----------



## JeepHound (Mar 14, 2012)

water softeners are required in our township. I think both hot and cold are required to be connected. At least all the homes around here are set up that way. Don't think I have a choice in the matter. Will have to inquire with the township some more. 



tubig said:


> The softened water isn't necessarily bad for your dog, it just has a high amount of sodium. One option is that you could have your water softener set up so that only your hot water goes through the softener and that the cold water is unsoftened. That way you can just give your dog the unsoftened cold tap water. And if you don't want to drink the hard water you can install a drinking water filter in the kitchen (they're little in size) so you have drinking water. I live in Utah and have a water filter and my drinking water is great.


----------

